# Reverse polarity



## craigy (Aug 29, 2005)

We are going to France for the first time in our motorhome in June. I have been reading articles which mention that it is not unusual for French sites to have reverse polarity and that a reverse polarity connector should be taken. Does anybody know where these are sold as I have not seen any? If we make up our own do we just buy another 2 pin connector and change the wires around in the 3 pin end? And can we assume that if a site has hook up with the same connectons as ours that it will be Ok or do we need to make up another connector for the 3 pin ones?

As you can see neither my husband or myself know anything about electrical stuff so any advice would be appreciated.

Craigy


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

We too are off to France in June for the first time. I also heard about this reverse polarity and I have just made up a very short cable with a plug on one end & socket on the other. I just revesed the Live & Neutral over in the plug end. I then marked up the end with warning tape & labled it as well so that no one makes any mistakes.
As well as this I also made up a short lead with a plug on one end & a standard 13amp mains ext socket on the other I intend to use this along with a plug in socket tester to check if the power is wired correctly prior to connecting up to the vehicle.

What would be good as we are first timers to France is a comprehensive list of what we need / should take to France Like visibility jackets, signs bulbs, triangles, Electrical connection, Water conections,Documents, Do we need a sign on the back of the pushbikes for instance? would be great if anyone has such a list.
We intend to use Aires for our two week run (Possible camp site if we find a place we want to see more of)
Also any good (Not to miss places between say St Marlo & Bordauex)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I've got a standard mains hookup cable, and then a short male 3pin -female 3 pin cable with the live and neutral swapped. I bought a mains tester from Maplin (c. £5), which I plug in to a socket in the van when I hook up. If the polarity is reversed, I put in the adapter cable I made up. I also have a 2 pin Franch plug - 3 pin blue socket made up for those (thankfully rare) sites that still have the 2 pin outlets.

There is a link somewhere on MHF to a list of what to take - maybe it's on the AA? Have a look at the document >> here <<, and look around the AA site under "European Driving". I'm not in the AA, but I do use their site from time to time. There's a lot of useful advice. There's also advice from the Caravan Club >> here <<

Gerald


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Craigy 

Most certainly NOT I know of many sites on the continent also here in the UK that have the new connectors and when you put your 3 neon tester on them they are reversed. Even one well frequented site in Luxembourg when you report the reverse to the office say "Why is it only you English are affected and let it bother you". 

For the sake of your safety always check, I know its a bind , but better safe than sorry. 
Kind regards


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi you could fit one of these http://www.riverswayleisure.com/ Reverse polarity switch box, or for about £7.50 oleary motorhome www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/ sell a lead.
Also have a look here http://www.outdoorbits.com I could'nt see anythink however I am sure thay could source whatever you wonted.
Roy


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi there, I too have all the bits and bobs such as modified leads/plugs, and a tester to combat reverse polarity. Nearly all my motorhoming is in Europe, and I used to fuss about it with testing, changing or adapting plugs etc. After reading some articles in magazines and forums some time ago on the subject which claimed that flogging reverse polarity is a bit of a waste of time, decided not to bother anymore. Must say that EHU is used only for the fridge, and occasionally plugging in a TV. Anything else goes thru a 1500 W inverter from the batteries. Not had any ill effects from no loner checking/worrying.
I'm quite sure the electrical experts here will shoot me down in flames, but what is the real truth about reverse polarity?
saluti,
eddied


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Craigy

Work your way through the thread starting

>> HERE <<

I think everything is pretty much explained there.

Gerald


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

For about 14 years we went to France not knowing about reverse polarity. Then I visited this forum and had the shock horrors. We asked our motorhome electrician who explained that our continental MH was protected from the 'inside' and we could safely use the ordinary cable. I'm not in the least technical so don't know the correct words to use, but when he explained it slowly and with diagrams it was logical and now I don't worry. He didn't use the extra cable in his MH either, so that was good enough for me.

(Was it something about an extra fuse or a circuit breaker? Don't know, don't remember and still don't worry  )

Sue


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Craigy and Bjnorris
We too are off to France for first time in June so it looks like there will be a few of us wandering about lost ,as for electrics i have all the leads and testers made up so not to worried about that and I'm sure if you searsh some of the threads on firstime in france they will give you a list off what to take ,heres a rough idea
Many of the driving regulations are the same over there as here, but you are advised to consult one of the driving institutions (AA or RAC) for the facts. As a guide, in France, you will need the following original documents in the vehicle with you: 

Passport/s 

driving license/s (old style green ones are still ok), 

V5 (or a Vehicle on Hire Certificate if you do not have it, e.g. if it is a company car), 

evidence of insurance, 

and possibly a green card (consult your motor insurer regarding these). 

You must also carry: 

a first aid kit (defined by some as the ability to give assistance in the event of an accident).

a warning triangle

a spare pair of glasses if you normally use them to drive.

a GB sticker on both the car and the caravan/trailer unless you have new style number plates carrying both the EU “Stars” logo, and the letters GB. If you leave the EU you will need the GB sticker regardless of the type of number plate used.

You are advised to carry spare bulbs and a high-visibility vest. 

These rules vary from county to country; what is advisory in one might be compulsory in another etc. However for what these items cost you may as well take them, regardless of whether they are compulsory or just advisory.
You must have beam benders fitted to your vehicle headlights, even during the day. These should be fitted at the earliest opportunity, but at the latest before boarding the ferry. They are cheaper to buy at home than elsewhere. They can be complicated to fit, so rehearse at home, and if necessary refer back to the shop that supplied them; this saves a dusky French panic.
Speed checks are increasingly common, and can result in an on-the-spot fine payable in cash.
Switch headlights on when it rains.
Hope this helps
Rob


----------



## craigy (Aug 29, 2005)

*reverse polarity*

Thanks everybody for your advice. I read the thread that Gerald recommended but did find it rather confusing as there are lots of technical terms of which I have no idea of their meaning. However, one post did mention that they thought that as they had a German made van and had to use adaptors on the sockets reverse polarity did not matter. We are in this situation ourselves, owning an imported Hymer. Does anybody know if this is in fact the case?

Craigy


----------



## scubydoo (Jan 18, 2007)

*Revers polarity*

Hi all.
My wife Susie and I Paul are also off to France in June for a month and likewise just as ignorant about this polarity business although I have learnt a lot in this string. We have a German Frankia so therefore I don`t think I am going to worry too much but I will make up some extensions nevertheless.

We are on the Seafrance morning Ferry from Dover on 3rd June.
Perhaps we should meet up and have a conference on the subject. 

p.s. How do you add a RVRTAR to this web?


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi there
You may be getting a little confused by now so perhaps i can help.

French site sockets are a bit more varied than ours which are all blue.(i know some CLs are though the farmers window and into the socket in the kitchen). In france, especially on aires you may get a two pin house type socket, or a blue one like in UK. Now in france they have a different fuse/trip system. There is a fuse or trip on both the positive and the negative side (ours is only on positive). What this means is that when using the normal domestic plug is doesnt matter which way round you plug it in. Consequently they dont bother too much which way round they wire the socket in the house or the post on the site.

THis is OK for the french but causes a problem for an UK house (on wheels) which has a trip and wiring system that is wired for UK. You proballu wouldnt notice anything wrong if you hooked up. The problem would be if there was a fault with your equipment in the van. If the french supply was wired with the electricity coming down the negative side you may have power coming into the van on the negative side of your wiring. If there was a fault there would be no trip or fuse and so the consequences could be dire.

To get over this yoy need to but a short euro lead and wire it up in reverse by taking the bluse socket of and reversing the wiring. Ten label it up with a big label so you dont confuse it with the other short hook up lead you should already have to use french posts anyway.

If i were you i would also make up a short UK type ext lead with a 3 pin plug on one end and a socket to fit your mains cable on the other and again label this up (some smaller sites have a UK 3 pin socket.)

When arriving on site check the polarity with your tester and use the appropriate short hook up to change the polarity to get the correct reading.

I hope this helps. 
Phill


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Good advice from Phil.

However ...



drcotts said:


> ... and reversing the wiring.


Please please please make sure you reverse the live and neutral wires. The socket should be marked up in the plastic as to which is which. The earth lead (which is usually clearly marked) MUST stay in the same place.

I know it might seem daft mentioning it, but you never know ...

*And, of course, the usual warnings that "if you're not totally and 100% sure of what you're doing, find someone who is and get or pay for their help."* 

Electricity bites.

Gerald


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Why not fit both the -ve and the +ve connections with trips then it wouldn't matter anyway.

Keith.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

blackbirdbiker said:


> Why not fit both the -ve and the +ve connections with trips then it wouldn't matter anyway.


 :lol: , Keith. Very true, but sometimes there isn't room in the enclosure for a second or double pole trip. I think mine's got 3 trips, and would need a different enclosure, and then a few quid and 30 seconds work on a campsite starts to look OK.

Gerald


----------



## craigy (Aug 29, 2005)

*reverse polarity*

Just returned from short break and see a lot of posts re above. Thanks especially to drcotts post as he has explained it very simply. Will get my husband to make up 2 leads just in case but would still love to know if this is neccessary in an imported continental vehicle. There seems to be lots of us wandering around France in June. We are crossing over on 28th May,touring Normandy until 4th June , for WW2 museums etc, then have to be in Dinard area for 5 days as relatives are visiting, then further into Brittany and maybe the Loire, returning 28th June. Would love to meet up with anybody doing similar. The only site we are booking is in Dinard area whilst relatives are staying. Hoping to stay mainly on aires in villages and have a French Passion book. We are very excited as this is first time motorhoming in France.


----------



## scubydoo (Jan 18, 2007)

*France in June*

We have also greatfull for all the info on reverse polarity. 
We are axactly the same as you. New to MH with a used continental vehicle. Only used it once in UK and travelling around France with no particular route in mind eccept to point south. 
Joined up to French Pasion and intend exploring the East coast visiting the Aires as well as camp sites for a couple of days at a time and moving on. Crossing June 2nd and back June 28 ready for the second week of Wimbledon.
Perhaps we could exchange mobile numbers. :wink:


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

OK wow! Seems as confusing as ever and everyone trying to help as always. This site and it's contributors are awesome

SPAIN!!! Whats the scene over there ref polarity please? We going for 3 weeks on Sunday 10th.

I only have a small VW campervan with a Zig unit, a standard hook up cable and two short connectors bought 5 years ago went we went to France. They have male, two round pin plugs one end and the other end is the standard blue hookup connector. I reversed the live and neutral in one plug and marked it. 

Oddly, I never had to use the reversed one anyway - round Brittany that was.

Any help available please?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

In quite a few replies we have been told to use a polarity tester or make one up, can someone please explain how to go about making one or be a little more explicit.

Thank You

Drew


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi All,

Any suggestions please.

Thank You

Drew


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Having just got back after 3 weeks in Spain and France I can enlarge on this one. Its a very grey area it seems and no one (Brit wise with mororhomes) I spoke to on some sites could offer concrete info. I used a reversed adaptor everytime and had no problems regardless of whether the supply was 3, 6 or 10 amp. In some cases I was asked which I wanted.

On some sites, I could use my standard big blue lead, where there was a choice and thats not reversed

However...on one site, a guy from Manchester had forgotten his adaptor and borrowed my non reversed adaptor, saying if it didn't work, he would turn it upside down, (it is the continental two round pin version). Apparently it worked a treat in the normal position, so you tell me.

I only had one trip off and that was at Los Cantiles site, Luarca when the kettle tripped everything. The very nice German lady who runs the place scoffed and said "of course" but it was the only site in about 18 we used that it happened.

I met a lone travelling English lady at Ile de Noirmoutier point site and she was very worried about the subject even though I trold her my experiences. She said she had asked at receptions all over northen France about reverese polarity and they looked at her as if she was daft.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Drew said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In quite a few replies we have been told to use a polarity tester or make one up, can someone please explain how to go about making one or be a little more explicit.
> 
> ...


For the sake of £5 from Maplins, I wouldn't bother making one. Think this would do the job:

http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?ModuleNo=9800&doy=3m7


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi all
As i said in the post i made earlier in the year, if you do hook up on a site or aire with reversed polarity, you wont notice any difference in the operation of your appliances. After all the electricity is travelling from positive to negative and then reverses, 50 times every second (known as 50 hertz). The problem will arise if there is a problem like say a short circuit. If the live in your toaster touched the earth then in a house it would blow the fuse. But in your van the live may be coming down the negative and so there would be no fuse..........

The fuse or trip in your van is only on the positive side. This is why uk plugs make sure the plug can only go one way.
In france they have a fuse on both positive and negative so it doesnt matter which way round you plug in.

I hope this explains it a bit better.

ps even though continental plugs only have 2 prongs the do have 3 connections. One is a female earth. Have attached a photo. note the earth togs on each side


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

That is the most helpful stuff I've seen so far on the subject DR, thanks.

On my first two sites, I asked about it and the Brits loaned me a tester as I'd forgotten mine. Like comments above, it's only a few bob to get one for reassurance.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

No problem at all hampshireman.

oh and testers are available from any caravan shop. cost about 5 quid.

For anyone using an inverter and testing it with a mains tester it will show no earth. this is quite normal. you souldt be using things that need an earth on an inverted anyway.


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic*

Good Day All

Suggest you read my artical "Advice for Fist Timers in Europe"

Go to search engine ASK and enter Ken Shawcross motorhome-list and there it is!

Hope this helps

Ken ......with Wanderwagon3


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Why bother checking polarity when my brother has a Burstner and a good friend of mine a new Hymer both vehicles are fitted with 2 pin sockets and comply with Englands regs, the only problem is if you work on a appliance without unplugging it, DOH
Thats what I think anyway. I tour abroad with a RV and have all the leads and the polarity checker but never bother checking or worrying
Loddy


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

If I ignore the problem, as I did recently in France on a number of sites, does my power supply system provide 12v DC in reversed polarity mode?

TonyP


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Frantone said:


> If I ignore the problem, as I did recently in France on a number of sites, does my power supply system provide 12v DC in reversed polarity mode?
> 
> TonyP


In a word. No.

I don't worry about it and never check polarity like the vast majority of people.

It seems to me me to be one of those hyperthetical risks that the modern world gets obsessed with.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

reversing the two pin plug usually works as well or make up short connector having reversed the blue and brown leads,or as eddied says dont worry I also gave up worrying about it especially in Morrocco, sometimes use earth lead from van to ground peg .......
certainly dont need to BUY a special lead.....

smthie


----------

